# help choosing a sports watch



## panda (Apr 30, 2016)

i dont like wearing watches, but i'm finding that i need one at work. it will need to handle rough conditions with a lot of exposure to heat/water due to frequent hand washing.

comfort and dial legibility are the priorities. under $200.

the only one i have in mind at the moment is seiko 5 series snzg15 






what are the other options that fit my criteria?


----------



## WingKKF (Apr 30, 2016)

If you don't like wearing watches, don't wear them. I hate wearing watches as well. I remove the strap of a cheap timex and put it in my pocket as a pocket watch. You might also be able to find one on a lanyard you can put around your neck or one you can fit on a belt loop. If you stay mostly in one place at work, consider getting a clock or something digital you can magnetically or adhesively attach to a convenient surface. If you're a cook, a Thermoworks Timestick will do double duty, is lanyardable and is magnetically backed as well as splashproof.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 30, 2016)

The Seiko 5s are a great bang for the buck. They come in many styles, so seek out the dial that best serves your purpose. Since the watch will get wet a lot I'd consider a metal bracelet or a rubber strap.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 30, 2016)

I might recommend that if you don't like wearing watches you choose a quartz model. If you get a couple days off and don't wear an automatic then you'll need to wind it (or purchase a watch winder to keep it wound when you aren't wearing it). Depending on the power reserve, some automatics don't even like 24 hours of not being moved around. Winding isn't hard but it's just one more thing to remember (and break).


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 30, 2016)

Having a watch you need to reset/ wind is like shaving with a stright razor or having hard steel knives you need to sharpenon water stones. It allows you a few moments to escape from the rush rush rush of today's world. To that end, a manual is preferable to me over an automatic (beacase you know you need to wind it every day), and both are preferable over a quartz. But it's nice to have a quartz in the collection for those instances when you need to grab 'n' go.


----------



## Casaluz (Apr 30, 2016)

+1 on the Seiko recommendation from WildBoar, however, as it is the case with knives, if you do not mind spending a bit more for something significantly better and you like the idea of buying a great watch directly from the craftmen that make them and that it would be with you pleasurably for a very long time, there are a few options. I would suggest to look at the obris morgan timepieces website, the aegis model, here:

http://www.obrismorgan.com/aegis.asp


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 30, 2016)

I've been rocking this sucker since December. http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/25326-ATTN-WRISTWATCH-GEEKS/page4?highlight=

I've been nothing but happy with it thus far. 
-suits my tastes aesthetically, the face itself is very detailed and well crafted without being ostentatious or too busy
-has a sapphire crystal that's still blemish free after repeated mistaken whacks against metal equipment 
-low profile case with a very easy to read dial in any lighting situation, and the lume is very strong especially when exposed to natural light
-fully waterproof and the leather strap is holding up fine to constant water exposure(I've even worn it in the shower a few times) 
-it ran a couple minutes fast over the course of the week when I first started wearing it, but that seems to have settled down

I've had no issues with having to rewind it. Granted I wear it everyday. I'm guessing once you get into the habit of wearing it at work though, you'll find yourself missing it on the days when you don't 'need' it. They currently run around $350 online, which is obviously almost twice your budget, but I think it's more than worth it.


----------



## panda (Apr 30, 2016)

i've considered strapping one to my belt, but i'm pretty sure i would encounter snagging issues. 

didnt know about watch maintenance, definitely don't want ANY hassles. so quartz it is. any reccos? what about citizen eco drives?

re:straps, are there any made from breathable materials? like a loose woven synthetic fiber material or something.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 30, 2016)

At one time I had a citizens ecco drive. Works fine and no batteries to replace but the crystal is glass rather than sapphire. Mine had the little magnifier bubble over the day readout and it got scratched...annoying but not fatal. Spend a couple of extra bucks if you can and get one with a sapphire crystal, it'll last a lot longer without scratches. On my current watch the case has lots of little nicks from banging around but the crystal looks like the day I bought it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 30, 2016)

when i buy a watch, it tries to hide from me so i dont pick it.

i am brutal on them.

i am i civil eng doing heavy construction. i wear a Casio Pathfinder. it might be ten years old. just changed the rubber strap and it has a new lease on life. it has been on multiple continents. LOTS of ugly hunting trips. been dropped into the body cavity of an elk...been on my wrist as we tunneled 1.25 miles underground.

it is an atomic watch, so it sets it's own time every night while i sleep. it is also solar powered, so i have NEVER changed the battery. 

i have rolex watches and they never get worn. my $200 pathfinder is my go-to watch. hands down.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 30, 2016)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i have rolex watches and they never get worn.



The part I hate on the Rolex perpetuals is the whole setting the date thing..."swing a dead cat over your head while hopping on one leg in a circle widdershins...." Painful, makes a watch winder seem like a good investment.


----------



## daveb (Apr 30, 2016)

I want Theory's watch. Though I wouldn't wear it either.


----------



## panda (Apr 30, 2016)

looking for suggestions for specific models. like brainsausage did, his just doesnt align with what i'm looking for is all.

medium size watch, big/bold numbers
quartz mechanics, requires ZERO maintenance.
durable, around $100-$200 budget


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 30, 2016)

I've had this Eco-Drive since 2008 and it has held up very well. I'm hard on watches, but this one hasn't a scratch on the mineral crystal. Zero maintenance, except for having to advance the date on months that don't have 31 days. 






http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EQS1JW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## panda (Apr 30, 2016)

thanks PT, i was looking at that model too, gonna give it a go.

what about aftermarket straps? need comfort and non stinky.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 30, 2016)

I replaced the canvas strap with a rubber watchband that Amazon no longer carries. 

It's pretty much up to your tastes. There are some nice 18 mm metal mesh bands, or metal bracelets available as well as the rubber or plastic bands that won't absorb sweat and other stuff.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't even bother to adjust the date anymore (been so long mine says it's the 12th lol), likewise with DST. This is the only vnox item I own (not my pic but same watch):


----------



## TurboScooter (May 1, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> At one time I had a citizens ecco drive. Works fine and no batteries to replace but the crystal is glass rather than sapphire. Mine had the little magnifier bubble over the day readout and it got scratched...annoying but not fatal. Spend a couple of extra bucks if you can and get one with a sapphire crystal, it'll last a lot longer without scratches. On my current watch the case has lots of little nicks from banging around but the crystal looks like the day I bought it.



Do you mean yours has a mineral crystal, or all Eco Drives have a mineral crystal? Your wording makes it sound like all Eco Drives are mineral crystal, which isn't true. Most lower cost watches have mineral crystals, but sometimes you can find sapphire ones.

I have this one. Sapphire crystal, simple design, solar powered, not that pricey. Hardly wear it, though. I used to have a Traser H3 Classic Auto I used to really like but it got dropped onto the ground by someone else and it no longer keeps time accurately; needs to get serviced.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JKBEUM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I personally don't like fabric bands since if they get wet it stays feeling wet. I like the resin bands on stuff like G-Shock and metal bracelets on analog watches.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (May 1, 2016)

TurboScooter said:


> Do you mean yours has a mineral crystal, or all Eco Drives have a mineral crystal? Your wording makes it sound like all Eco Drives are mineral crystal, which isn't true. Most lower cost watches have mineral crystals, but sometimes you can find sapphire ones.
> 
> I have this one. Sapphire crystal, simple design, solar powered, not that pricey. Hardly wear it, though. I used to have a Traser H3 Classic Auto I used to really like but it got dropped onto the ground by someone else and it no longer keeps time accurately; needs to get serviced.
> 
> ...


I'm not totally sure on the Citizen I had, I assume it has a mineral crystal, I call it glass for lack of a better description. My current watch is an Omega which has a sapphire crystal and it is much more durable (based solely on the fact I have yet to scratch or chip it and I'm pretty rough on watches). I have a couple of friends with Rolexes and they haven't had the catching issue on the little magnifier bubble that I had on the citizen....but then the rolexes and omegas are a bit more pricey. Haven't had to replace the sapphire crystal thankfully but from what I understand, it's painful on the wallet.


----------



## Castalia (May 1, 2016)

What about Orvis or LL Bean at that price range?

http://www.orvis.com/p/titanium-field-watch/2b0a

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/53786?feat=2932-GN3&page=vintage-field-watch


----------



## panda (May 1, 2016)

that ll bean one got me looking at more and came up with a few other ones to choose from:
bertucci classic field watch




wenger attitude





victorinox infantry





leaning toward the wenger at the moment. thoughts?


----------



## Matus (May 1, 2016)

I also have a cheaper watch to take place of my Oris Chronoris for those tougher times (and the Oris in only 50m). It is BWC automatic - with an EKA movement. I use it for sports (including swimming) and in my workshop. I actually do not quite like the design, but it is good size (not too large, I have girly wrists) and was about the cheapest with EKA (swiss) automatic movement.

The Wenger above looks good


----------



## El Pescador (May 1, 2016)

I wear this:




http://www.countycomm.com/maratacpilotmid.html

Works well and if I don't wear it for a couple of days (I hate wearing watches) it has enough power reserve to still be running.


----------



## Casaluz (May 1, 2016)

There is another option to consider within your budget, Bernhardt watches are designed and done by a master watchmaker with impeccable reputation and personalized service, here in the US

Here: https://www.bernhardtwatch.com/index.php?id=35


----------



## panda (May 1, 2016)

fell in love with this one and gonna save up for it.
hamilton khaki field





go from one budget in mind to double, what the crap kkf!


----------



## El Pescador (May 1, 2016)

panda said:


> fell in love with this one and gonna save up for it.
> hamilton khaki field
> 
> 
> ...



Great watch. Look for a NATO strap.


----------



## Casaluz (May 1, 2016)

panda said:


> fell in love with this one and gonna save up for it.
> hamilton khaki field
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely love Hamilton watches


----------



## panda (May 4, 2016)

thanks everybody that participated in this thread, i love my new watch so much that i am going to save up for a watch nerd approved model (automatic instead of quartz). 
hamilton khaki field titanium

*hamilton khaki field quartz*


----------



## TurboScooter (May 4, 2016)

The start of another wallet emptying addiction...


----------



## panda (May 4, 2016)

nah, just two and i'm done!


----------



## rami_m (May 4, 2016)

panda said:


> nah, just two and i'm done!



I said that about knives. 

And razors. 

And jnats. 

Need I keep going?

Lol. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mute-on (May 4, 2016)

For a comfortable synthetic strap, check out NATO straps here 
www.broadarrow.net

If you go nuts, don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## Castalia (May 4, 2016)

Cool site for some rather expensive watches, but has a good review of a Hamilton Khaki:
http://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-week-on-the-wrist-hamilton-khaki-pioneer-pilot-automatic-chronograph


----------



## panda (May 4, 2016)

i was originally planning on getting an aftermarket fabric strap, but i am blown away by the factory leather one. it's so comfortable and light i don't even notice there is anything even on my wrist.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 6, 2016)

El Pescador said:


> I wear this:
> 
> View attachment 31680
> 
> ...



great watch. i came close but wasnt sure of the shopping process. was it smooth?


----------



## WildBoar (May 6, 2016)

panda said:


> thanks everybody that participated in this thread, i love my new watch so much that i am going to save up for a watch nerd approved model (automatic instead of quartz).


When I am down your way Memorial weekend I am likely meeting up with some watch forum guys for an hour or two. Want me to keep you in the loop in case you can swing it?


----------



## El Pescador (May 6, 2016)

boomchakabowwow said:


> great watch. i came close but wasnt sure of the shopping process. was it smooth?



yeah, no issues with shipping. This watch has taken over as my every day watch. Great watch for the money if you don't mine that its non hacking.


----------

